Ask HN: Why doesn't HN open the link in a new window? - mayur1210
======
andrewxdiamond
Why cant you just middle click or control+click?

~~~
karmakaze
Or you can use any number of alternative clients. I made
[https://hackerer.news/](https://hackerer.news/)

